# WH Rez - 7/17/10



## bvibert (Jul 17, 2010)

Met up with Jeff for a ride around the rez this morning.  Did pretty much the same loop that I've been doing there, with a variation the avoids that big climb back up to the fence line by the end of the big dike.  Not sure how much I like that option, in a way I kind missed the climb.  Pretty uneventful ride.  There was plenty of people out there on bikes today though.

I forget what Jeff said the mileage was, 9.58 maybe??, in a little under 2 hours.  It wasn't quite a Woodcore pace, but we moved along pretty well I think.  I tried a few new to me rollers and generally had a fun time playing on stuff.  All in all a great ride.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 17, 2010)

Glad ya guys had a good rip!!  I would have slowed ya down (even more than usual)  After some R and R in the pool  and some pina coladas the back is feeling a lot better....

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jul 17, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Glad ya guys had a good rip!!  I would have slowed ya down (even more than usual)  After some R and R in the pool  and some pina coladas the back is feeling a lot better....
> 
> steveo



Steve, glad the back is feeling a better.  Never worry about slowing me down, I'm almost always looking for an excuse to stop and rest.


----------



## sLoPeS (Jul 18, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I tried a few new to me rollers and generally had a fun time playing on stuff.  All in all a great ride.



did u hit that single track thats really twisty after the ridge stuff when u are heading north?  there are some awesome slick rock sections on that and then like 4 rollers if u link them right (kinda just left of the main singletrack).  i put up a bridge but its prolly gone by now, was pretty skinny and semi A-frame shape.  gotta get down there again, but its tough leaving this place ;-).


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 18, 2010)

sLoPeS said:


> did u hit that single track thats really twisty after the ridge stuff when u are heading north?  there are some awesome slick rock sections on that and then like 4 rollers if u link them right (kinda just left of the main singletrack).  i put up a bridge but its prolly gone by now, was pretty skinny and semi A-frame shape.  gotta get down there again, but its tough leaving this place ;-).



So you built that! If we're talking the same turkey it's still there and yes I love that section of trail with all the rollers. :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2010)

sLoPeS said:


> did u hit that single track thats really twisty after the ridge stuff when u are heading north?  there are some awesome slick rock sections on that and then like 4 rollers if u link them right (kinda just left of the main singletrack).  i put up a bridge but its prolly gone by now, was pretty skinny and semi A-frame shape.  gotta get down there again, but its tough leaving this place ;-).





WoodCore said:


> So you built that! If we'rel talking the same turkey it's still there and yes I love that section of trail with all the rollers. :beer:



What he said, if you're talking about the same section, then yes I love that part!


----------



## sLoPeS (Jul 19, 2010)

bvibert said:


> What he said, if you're talking about the same section, then yes I love that part!



built the bridge, not the trail!....although i use to maintain that section.  "super sexy single"


----------

